# ssh X depuis mac vers linux



## dream design (27 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

bon hé bien, depuis deux stations linux :

 %>ssh robert@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
 %robert>
 %robert>mozilla

donc ici je me suis connecté depuis une station linux à une autre station linux via ssh, ensuite je lance mozilla, et j'ai la fenêtre graphique de mozilla tout simple quoi.

maintenant je fais pareil mais à partir de mon mac sur une station linux :

 même étapes, mais il me marque ceci :

  - si je tente de lancer une app Gnome : "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
  - si je tente de lancer uen app Kde     : konqueror: cannot connect to X server

Le problème viens de quoi? car le serveur X sous mac n'est pas compatible à celui qui se trouve sur linux...ou je me plante royal lol 

Quelle serait une solution tj et uniquement par la console via SSH?

Merci...


----------



## mob (27 Septembre 2004)

du mac il faut que tu fasses ca a partir du terminal X11 c'est important

sinon tente ssh -X robert@xxx

le -X (X majuscule) demande la redirection graphique (des fois elle n'est pas par defaut)


mat


----------



## dream design (27 Septembre 2004)

ok merci pour la proposition  ca marche mais je tiens a préciser que ssh -X ne fonctionne pas en terminal normal et sous X11 il faut de toute manière appeler ssh avec -X donc seul moyen c'est sous X11 et avec -X  voila on aura apporté une réponse pour tout ceux qui se posaient la question  merci à toi bonne nuit...


----------



## dream design (27 Septembre 2004)

je tiens a préciser aussi je m'appelle pas Robert  même si j'ai rien contre les Robert


----------

